# New Pistol



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

soo, i just got a new (from pawn shop) pellet pistol. It takes 12 gram Co2, and fires eight pellets at 450 fps. I took out two starlings already. Any tips? It's a handy sidearm to finish off any crows or other bothersome animals i need to take out for good. It's pretty accurate, being as i took out the starlings from about fifteen feet away. *BAM*

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------

